# VB.NET / C# als Java-Entwickler?



## Successfully (30. Jul 2016)

Ich programmiere zurzeit in Java und stehe nun vor der Entscheidung welche .NET Sprache 
in dieser Kombination am sinnvollsten wäre.

Freue mich über jede hilfreiche Antwort,
gruß success


----------



## stg (30. Jul 2016)

Der größte Unterschied zwischen VB.net und C# ist eigentlich nur die Syntax. Die von C# ist näher an der, die du von Java kennst, daher wird dir das vielleicht ein wenig leichter fallen. 
Ansonsten (ganz allgemein gefasst) ist es sinnvoll die Sprache zu lernen, mit der man die Problem, die einen interessieren, am besten lösen kann. Oder schlicht diejenige, an der man am meisten Spaß hat. Was allgemein sinnvoll ist, ist keine sinnvolle Frage. Das kommt immer ganz drauf an...


----------



## Wirago (12. Aug 2016)

Aus welchem Grund heraus triffst du diese Entscheidung? Einfach um etwas neues zu lernen? Ein bestimmtes Problem lösen zu können? Berufliche Aussichten?

Persönlich würde ich zu C# raten. Zum einen wegen der bereits angesprochenen Nähe zu Java und der weiteren Verbreitung in der Arbeitswelt.


----------

